# Carbon sole MTB shoes...need a little help!



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

I am sure there have been other threads that are related to this topic but I am trying to decide on what the best carbon sole MTB shoe for me. I am a big guy 225 lbs and fairly strong. I ride almost all x-country on the mountain bike and have really been taken by gravel road racing on my Salsa Vaya. After a few hours I get "hot spots" and general foot fatigue. Currently use Shimano 161's and Spec Comps. I have several races coming up this spring and summer including the Dirty Kanza on June 1. I have tried on several different shoes and have pretty well narrowed it down to 2. Shimano XC-60 and Spec S-Works. Both are light and comfy, and I think both both have very rigid soles. The only drawback that I see with the Spec s-works is the price. $360 is big compared to $220 for the XC-60's. 

Any advice/opinions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I have the Giro Codes. Easton carbon sole and they're $200


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

podrunner said:


> I am sure there have been other threads that are related to this topic but I am trying to decide on what the best carbon sole MTB shoe for me. I am a big guy 225 lbs and fairly strong. I ride almost all x-country on the mountain bike and have really been taken by gravel road racing on my Salsa Vaya. After a few hours I get "hot spots" and general foot fatigue. Currently use Shimano 161's and Spec Comps. I have several races coming up this spring and summer including the Dirty Kanza on June 1. I have tried on several different shoes and have pretty well narrowed it down to 2. Shimano XC-60 and Spec S-Works. Both are light and comfy, and I think both both have very rigid soles. The only drawback that I see with the Spec s-works is the price. $360 is big compared to $220 for the XC-60's.
> 
> Any advice/opinions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


S-Works is my next shoe. Proper fit trumps everything though so try out a bunch of them if you can. You might also want to check out Super Feet insoles, they can help a lot.


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Anyone with any experience with the Shimano XC-60's?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

DRILLINDK said:


> I have the Giro Codes. Easton carbon sole and they're $200


I second the codes I bought a pair a couple of months ago from jensonusa for the amazing price of $99 shipped, pretty sure that was an error on the site, think I got real lucky with the price, but the Easton EC90 soles are ultra stiff with no hot spots. I'm the same weight as you btw.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> I second the codes I bought a pair a couple of months ago from jensonusa for the amazing price of $99 shipped, pretty sure that was an error on the site, think I got real lucky with the price, but the Easton EC90 soles are ultra stiff with no hot spots. I'm the same weight as you btw.


$99....daaaammmn. That's a steal. Love my codes. I've tried Sidi, etc. But the codes are where it's at. Highly underrated.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Do you riders using the giro codes find they ventilate OK? They look like a great shoe at a decent price. I'm in So. Cal., & ride in some warm to hot weather.
Seems like I read one of the highlights on this shoe was waterproof, not what you'd expect from a breathing kind of material?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

How is the Giro width compared to a Sidi?


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

kneecap said:


> Do you riders using the giro codes find they ventilate OK? They look like a great shoe at a decent price. I'm in So. Cal., & ride in some warm to hot weather.
> Seems like I read one of the highlights on this shoe was waterproof, not what you'd expect from a breathing kind of material?


I don't have any complaints with overheating. I can't comment too much on this b/c ive never had this problem with any shoe I've owned.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> How is the Giro width compared to a Sidi?


The Giro are true to size. With the Sidi Dominators I wore a size smaller.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

kneecap said:


> Do you riders using the giro codes find they ventilate OK? They look like a great shoe at a decent price. I'm in So. Cal., & ride in some warm to hot weather.
> Seems like I read one of the highlights on this shoe was waterproof, not what you'd expect from a breathing kind of material?


I haven't had mine long enough to ride in warmer temps, so I can't really comment on that aspect of them.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Dirty $anchez said:


> How is the Giro width compared to a Sidi?





DRILLINDK said:


> The Giro are true to size. With the Sidi Dominators I wore a size smaller.


I found both Giro and Sidi to be the sized the same. I have Giro Code and Factor (road) and Sidi Spider and Genius 5 (road) shoes all in size 42. Widths are pretty similar. I don't think the Codes are all that durable in the toe area and the material gets cut up pretty easily. On the other hand Specialized are larger and I wear 41.5 for them.


----------



## JakeSch (Sep 8, 2012)

My codes are a half size smaller then my Sidis. I have done 2 races so far in the codes and they rock on the bike. Very conforming fit and no hot spot trouble like my dominaters had. The one drawback for me is the shell around the ankle seems to be taller than usual and its causing some pretty significant pain on hike a bikes. I guess the trick is don't get off.... But the answer for fit is always try a shoe on first.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

used to ride sidis but they would wear out wayyyyyy too fast(Dragon 2's).. Replaceable lugs were a joke... Moved to s-works evo mtb shoes and love them.. Expensive-- yes.. But really like the boa system-- no problems so far(close to a year) and love that i can micro adjust both front and back on the fly.. If these shoes die-- ill spend the money and get another pair.. I do run mine with the front spikes so when i have to hike-a-bike i save the front of the shoe..


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Have had a pair of Spec S Works for 12 months and found them excellent. Apart from being white, they have been well used and worn well. Went for a 42 which is one size up from my normal size. BOA tightening works well and is reliable, I was a bit sceptical but it stays tight and despite getting caked in mud regularly cleans up well.
I spent quite a while trying different shoes on and I think it is very much a personal thing on fit. The Body Geometry insoles also help, I changed the standard to a higher instep fit.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoes are basically one of those items where YMMV. Just because a shoe works for one person, it may not work for you. I am a runner and this is especially true for running shoes, as well as bike shoes. I had Sidis and they killed my feet. I also tried Specialized and they didn't work either. I ended up buying a pair of cheap Exustar shoes from Nashbar and I have not had a single issue for over 2 years.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Toe knobs wear out FAST on codes (think one ride on San Juan Trail lollipop). You'll have to use toe studs for any semblance of long term durability. I've had mine about a year and the shoes are almost toast. The toes would have been gone a long time ago if not for the metal cleats. It also really sucks to scramble on boulders with 3/4" metal spikes on your toes -_-

Wore sidi's for years, never had problems, just have problems with spending $300+ for something with a replaceable sole. Next try will be the 2nd from top of line from Bontrager's '13 series. If that doesn't work I'll be back to Sidi.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

podrunner said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Anyone with any experience with the Shimano XC-60's?


I have XC60s. Just started riding with them a few weeks ago, coming from Specialized MTB Sports. Those fit me Ok, but I have big feet that are skinny, and I had to crank the Velcro way over. I heard the XC60 were more narrow, so I gave them a shot.

Construction is pretty good, and they're comfortable and don't loosen up on me like the Specs did. The tread is a little less than burly for rocky areas and I've already destroyed those toe nub things. The first couple rides I had some pain, but moved the cleat around and I'm good now. I honestly don't really notice them when pedaling and I guess that's a good thing. They are supposedly stiffer and lighter than my old shoes, but I can't really tell. The uppers are better and that makes a big difference to me. Given the choice, I'd probably go with a more all-mountain shoe in the future like the Mavic Alpine or the Rime. The treads are a little more suited for where I ride. Still, it's a good shoe, but I'd try it on if I were you.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

I recently bought the m240's and like them. I found them for $180 online. I had to do the heat molding myself with the vacuum and a trashbag, after baking them in the oven, but it makes a difference and they fit great. 

I mention them because they have a full carbon sole, and I think the xc60 is nylon with some carbon mixed in. 

About the only things I can criticize are the heel slip when walking, which is normal for me because I have narrow heels, and the tread is a little slippery on rocks and it looks like it is the same as on the xc60.


----------

